# Sulking



## Mistyweather123 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I have heard about dogs sulking after their owners come back from their holidays etc., but Daisy's problem is not quite the same. She did get left but only for 1½ hours, at a groomers. There were other dogs there but she came out fine, wagging and smiling and glad to be back with us. Gave her a little walk on the way home and everything still fine.

AS soon as we got home, she seemed to go into a sulk. She will eat but only because she feels the need. Doesn't hang around on the off chance that something will "accidentally fall on the floor". Doesn't take her usual/regular treats from my hand anymore, wont play, although she looks like she might be going to but then stops when she realises that she is not talking to us. Has to be ordered into the garden, (hasn't asked to go at all) and wont do a wee unless she is desperate, had to do a massive poo (excuse me) in the end because nature forced the issue.

It has been 48 hours now and I am hating that she is not getting any exercise unless forced, and having no fun in life. Do you suggest I keep trying to jolly her up or do I leave her to get on with it?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Could she be feeling under the weather and not really feeling up to doing anything? Is there a possibility she has picked a bug up from the groomers which is making her feel off colour?


----------



## Mistyweather123 (Jun 30, 2010)

I really don't think she has picked up a bug there, it was too quick. She had gone all moody within the hour.

Also, this is the second time she has done this but with a different groomer this time. This time is definitely much worse though. The last groomer was great with my two previous dogs but she lives a bit too far away now so we tried a new one. I relly do think it is sulking


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mistyweather123 said:


> Hi, I have heard about dogs sulking after their owners come back from their holidays etc., but Daisy's problem is not quite the same. She did get left but only for 1½ hours, at a groomers. There were other dogs there but she came out fine, wagging and smiling and glad to be back with us. Gave her a little walk on the way home and everything still fine.
> 
> AS soon as we got home, she seemed to go into a sulk. She will eat but only because she feels the need. Doesn't hang around on the off chance that something will "accidentally fall on the floor". Doesn't take her usual/regular treats from my hand anymore, wont play, although she looks like she might be going to but then stops when she realises that she is not talking to us. Has to be ordered into the garden, (hasn't asked to go at all) and wont do a wee unless she is desperate, had to do a massive poo (excuse me) in the end because nature forced the issue.
> 
> It has been 48 hours now and I am hating that she is not getting any exercise unless forced, and having no fun in life. Do you suggest I keep trying to jolly her up or do I leave her to get on with it?





Mistyweather123 said:


> I really don't think she has picked up a bug there, it was too quick. She had gone all moody within the hour.
> 
> Also, this is the second time she has done this but with a different groomer this time. This time is definitely much worse though. The last groomer was great with my two previous dogs but she lives a bit too far away now so we tried a new one. I relly do think it is sulking


Dogs dont sulk and act up in the human terms. What they can do though is get stressed and anxious, and a stressed anxious dog will act like the way you describe.

A dog that is feeling unwell or incubating an illness can also act out of character, but as you have said that its happened twice now after being at the groomers then it seems to much of a co-incidence. She may have initially been her happy and smiley self and been good on the walk after as she was just so pleased and excited to see you and be out of there. Dogs when they have been in the vets and had a procedure done are often the same.

My best guess would be that she finds the groomers and the whole prosedure a stressful occasion. You also never know how they have been handled whilst its being done, or how they coped. Even if she is ultra quiet it there and appears to let them do it, it doesnt nesccesarily mean that they are happy some dogs will go quiet and withdrawn when they are stressed, they dont all act the same.


----------



## Mistyweather123 (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, Daisy has been getting slowly better, although not herself yet. Will now takes treats directly from my hand, but still wont play much. Hopefully, another couple of days will see her back to her old self.

I am not at all sure what I will do next time she needs a clip.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mistyweather123 said:


> Well, Daisy has been getting slowly better, although not herself yet. Will now takes treats directly from my hand, but still wont play much. Hopefully, another couple of days will see her back to her old self.
> 
> I am not at all sure what I will do next time she needs a clip.


I know someone with a little Yorkie that gets stressed out going to the groomers, last time I saw her she was having someone round to groom her in her home. I havent seen her since so havent been able to ask if her dog was much better having someone coming in to do it but thats maybe a thought if you can find someone who will come to you and do home grooming perhaps.


----------



## Mistyweather123 (Jun 30, 2010)

Will have a look around and see if I can find someone.

Now, thinking about it, Daisy was a little strange after we came home from a holiday when she had been left in her own home with our daughter coming to live here whilst we were away. I thought that it must have been because she had has such a good time whilst we were gone. ha ha

She has absolutely no trouble with being left at home whilst we go shopping or anywhere


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mistyweather123 said:


> Will have a look around and see if I can find someone.
> 
> Now, thinking about it, Daisy was a little strange after we came home from a holiday when she had been left in her own home with our daughter coming to live here whilst we were away. I thought that it must have been because she had has such a good time whilst we were gone. ha ha
> 
> She has absolutely no trouble with being left at home whilst we go shopping or anywhere


She obviously doesnt suffer from normal anxiety on being left then. Maybe its the whole thing of being in the groomers and the handling, also if there are other dogs in there and they are stressed and vocal then she would pick up on the tension from them too and maybe that adds to her stress. I would imagine they would have them in crates perhaps or put her in a drying cabinet?, if they do and shes not used to being in a crate and confined then perhaps thats it. It might be the actual being in the groomers and things they do in the grooming process, some dogs dont like the dryers or blowers either.


----------

